# 28.5" outlaws how much



## jerebear (May 2, 2013)

There is a guy that wants to sell me his used 28.5" outlaws $500. They are on his 500 vinson but they keep taking out his transfercase and front shafts. I would put them on my new to me 700 king quad.
I need advice. Is that a good price? Are they too big and aggressive?


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

28.5 outlaws ???


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Depends what you want them for! Mud or trails?


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*like bruteforce3 said mud are trails then comes down to thumb control i am running 31s on my brute with no problems but comes down to how u act in mud are trails but i would say go for it if they are 29.5 outlaws in good condition *


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they dont make 28.5" outlaws. 28, or 29.5... which was your typo? If its 29.5's and the have good tread $500 isnt a bad price. I wouldnt give more than $300 for 28's though.

Then again I wouldnt buy 28s at all cause they suck.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> they dont make 28.5" outlaws. 28, or 29.5... which was your typo? If its 29.5's and the have good tread $500 isnt a bad price. I wouldnt give more than $300 for 28's though.
> 
> Then again I wouldnt buy 28s at all cause they suck.


That's what i was tripping on i was thinking when did they start making 28.5 laws


----------

